# Macintosh Plus et AppleCD 300



## Messij (20 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous, disposant un Mac Plus 1Mb et d'un lecteur AppleCD 300, je me suis demandé si il était possible de coupler ses deux là.
J'ai donc fait quelque recherche, trouvé les drivers ici : https://vintageapple.org/macdrivers/disk.shtml
Récupéré le driver: Apple's Universal CD ROM Driver 5.3.1
Collé dans le dossier système de mon Mac plus. Sous système 6.0.3 et 6.0.8

 - Première question, est ce que ce genre de lecteur peut lire les CD RW ? (je n'ai jamais compris si il fallait un lecteur spécial pour ce genre de CD) Car après en avoir créé un il est aussitôt éjecté sans autre forme de procès.

 - Deuxième question, quand j'insert un CD Officiel Apple (ici un CD Drive Setup 1.3.1) le Mac a bien l'air de reconnaître le lecteur et le CD mais m'envois le message suivant: "Impossible de créer le fichier du bureau. Déverrouillez le disque "Drive Setup 1.3.1 CD" et recommencez, comment déverrouiller un CD ...?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Des idées ? Merci


----------



## dandu (20 Juillet 2020)

Les CD-RW, c'est très aléatoire dans les vieux lecteurs, parce que la différence entre les zones qui réfléchissent et celles qui réfléchissent pas est bien plus faibles. Donc pas mal de vieux lecteurs en veulent absolument pas. Par contre, les CD-R passent généralement sans soucis (même dans un vieux CD150, moi).


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Juillet 2020)

Dans le Système 6, il n'y a pas de dossier Extensions et de dossier Tableau de Bord dans le Dossier Système, tout est au même niveau.
Pas sûr que le driver 5.3.1 fonctionne.
Essaie plutôt le driver Apple CD-Rom v3.2, il est adapté au Système 6 :








						AppleCD 150 CD-ROM Software (v3.2) - Macintosh Repository
					

AppleCD 150 CD-ROM Software (v3.2) (Mac abandonware from 1992)




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				



ça marche très bien sur mon Plus.





et pour monter des images disques sur le Plus en Système 6, utilises MountImage :








						MountImage - Macintosh Repository
					

MountImage is a control panel that allows the user to mount as read-only Disk Copy 4.2 image files (400K, 800K & 1.4MB) onto a Macintosh Desktop...




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				




Pour les CD gravés, ça dépend du lecteur, sur les premiers c'est parfois moins facile (les graveurs grand public existaient pas, les CD du commerce avec des softs ou de la musique étaient pressés). Mais les lecteurs SCSI plus récents peuvent les lire


----------



## Messij (27 Juillet 2020)

Super, merci beaucoup je testerais ça à mon retour de vacances.


----------

